# Got DS Lite?



## shaunj66 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Official GBAtemp Portal Poll*

Got a Nintendo DS Lite?


----------



## Nocturno (Jul 2, 2006)

I got one this week and I love it, it´s great, I can´t believe how bright the screens are..


----------



## Lily (Jul 2, 2006)

Yes, a navy one!

I certainly don't regret it. I was turned off by the look at first, but once I had it in my hands it was love at first touch.


----------



## tshu (Jul 2, 2006)

I voted: No I am happy with my old DS. Which is not to say I wouldn't love a Lite, but I am perfectly content with the DS I have right now.


----------



## dafatkid27 (Jul 2, 2006)

Pretty much the same.  I don't like the buttons on the Lite, I love my old DS, but I would still enjoy a DS Lite if I had the moneys.


----------



## Jasafar (Jul 2, 2006)

I really would like to get a Black DS Lite, but would like a better deal then what I can get on eBay...


----------



## WK416 (Jul 3, 2006)

Yes! A navy one! Lovin' it ever since I first turned it on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Only problem with it is that I can't register it on Nintendo's (NOA) website. =p


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2006)

voted for white -- but I love 'em all!
vv


----------



## wohoo (Jul 3, 2006)

i realy, REALY want a black DS lite... i can trade in my old DS and pay 600 Skr (about $80, yes i know it's expensive to live in sweden ;P) 

but then the other problems shows up.. lite with the flashcart, i need to get a passcard 3 or something (i'm not realy in the the passme's..) and that's another $40-55 (in sweden)...
and i don't want to sit with a M3 CF and a DS lite.. that would destroy the charm with the whole thing ;P haha and that's another $80-150 depending on what i'm going to buy, and what a hell am i going to do with my CF card?! dad would get mad if he just needed to buy a new cf card for 2000-2500 skr ($270+) just to use it twice, yeah he has only used his new card twice in half a year... 

so i guess i will take a while for me to overcome all these problems... but IF i do, the next day i wake up i'm going straight to the shopping centre to get a black DS Lite! ;D


----------



## whitedot (Jul 3, 2006)

Got a white one and thanks to this site i'm really, really happy with it. Glad I traded the PSP in for it.

Cheers to everyone!


----------



## Tomobobo (Jul 3, 2006)

Although I voted for "Yes, a white one!"  I wish there was an option for "Yes.. a... white one..."  I wanted black, but USA gets screwed.


----------



## kevo_the_man (Jul 3, 2006)

I bought a white one on the day they came out in North America XD


----------



## memyselfandi (Jul 3, 2006)

QUOTE(Takeshi @ Jul 3 2006 said:


> voted for white -- but I love 'em all!
> vvÂ


Mind sending one of those over this way? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I voted that i couldnt afford one cuz ... i cant, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But if i could, i'd get the black one


----------



## tiddyman (Jul 4, 2006)

I ordered my white one now.. black was sold out here.. but i don't mind..

white looks good, black looks good.. white doesn't get so smudgy i hear.


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Jul 4, 2006)

QUOTE(tshu @ Jul 2 2006 said:


> I voted: No I am happy with my old DS. Which is not to say I wouldn't love a Lite, but I am perfectly content with the DS I have right now.




ditto


----------



## Gnat (Jul 5, 2006)

Can't afford a DS Lite atm but i'm planning on getting one eventualy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The only flaw the normal DS has is that the buttons are way too close to the side making it a bitch holding the DS for a while.
I hope the lite feels more like the gba sp.


----------



## Azimuth (Jul 5, 2006)

im getting mine in like a week so that my g6 lite arrives at the same time!


----------



## HugeCock (Jul 5, 2006)

I got a white one, my G6 Lite will be here tomorrow. Don't really like the white cause I am dirty I guess and the DS A,B,X,Y and shoulder buttons are like dirty as all hell. I am always cleaning the thing. Hopefully we will be able to change out the buttons one day. I think I am gonna get this skin for it: 






Brightness is god like though....all I need now is a battle stylus when it comes out.


----------



## El Diablo (Jul 5, 2006)

*drools*

Nice DS


----------



## beedog19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Got a white one and love it, but would not hesitate to exchange it for black if it makes it to the states in the next 5 months.


----------



## akuma99 (Jul 6, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Jul 5 2006 said:


> I got a white one, my G6 Lite will be here tomorrow. Don't really like the white cause I am dirty I guess and the DS A,B,X,Y and shoulder buttons are like dirty as all hell. I am always cleaning the thing. Hopefully we will be able to change out the buttons one day. I think I am gonna get this skin for it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or you could go all the way and make a real retro DS Lite like I did.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=34110

I know it is shameless self promotion but I am so proud of my baby


----------



## HugeCock (Jul 6, 2006)

You did an amazing job man! yours is wayyyyy better. If you put your skins on ebay or something let me know cause I will buy for sure.....I am just scared about painting the buttons. What did you do with the shoulder buttons?


----------



## akuma99 (Jul 7, 2006)

I just left the shoulder buttons white, I didn't want to paint them since I thought it would rub off too quick. Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Calogero91 (Jul 7, 2006)

White lite all the way, mostly because I was too lazy to wait for any other colours at EB, but it's great.


----------



## Mike83 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hope to get one soon.


----------



## Harumy (Jun 17, 2008)

A white one and NDS phat
Oh love my DS


----------



## rungis2963 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a black DS lite and a silver phat.
I got the black one because of the polar white breaking hinges problem.


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 18, 2008)

Null vote. You didn't have "Other colour" coz I got a silver one (and really lovin it to bits)


----------



## Defiance (Jun 22, 2008)

Nope, I like the DS Phat better.


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 22, 2008)

I love my phatty.


----------



## Minox (Jun 22, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Nope, I like the DS Phat better.


o_0


----------



## rhyguy (Jun 22, 2008)

I had a black ds lite, but my dog ate it, so i'm getting a blue/black one in a week or so


----------



## Koekje (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a black one, used to have a silver phat once, but erm....it felt into the toilet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So i buyed a black lite.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah, I've got a white one.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 4, 2008)

I had my Onyx black one for a little more than a year, and it's still in a great condition.


I love it.


----------



## King Zargo (Jul 4, 2008)

I have a white one. There are more colors than choices.


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 4, 2008)

How can I vote if I have 5 DSLs... >_>


----------



## bobrules (Jul 4, 2008)

I have white Ds lite, it's great.


----------



## Issac (Jul 4, 2008)

i have one, none of these colors though.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



metalliiiiiiiiic roseee!!


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2008)

Holy shit 2 year thread revival.  Yes, I have a white DSL, but I dun really play it anymore.


----------



## X D D X (Jul 5, 2008)

Yes, i have a Black DSL, had it for a while now.


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jul 5, 2008)

Yes, I have the legandary Zelda Gold Ds Lite.


----------



## ben_not_benny (Jul 8, 2008)

DS phat is good enough for me!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a Crimson Red, but there is no option for it


----------



## Sephi (Jul 8, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> Holy shit 2 year thread revival.  Yes, I have a white DSL, but I dun really play it anymore.


I noticed this too, let's annoy Harumy about this.

anyways ~
I have a Black DS lite.


----------

